# Reptile Hotel



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey

Okay, this is definitely not a new idea. But since I'm home a lot and I'm never on vacation, I thought maybe I should board reptiles. I haven't seen anyone around my area that boards reptile. I'm working on my room right now and trying to work out shelving for a few tanks to see how it starts off. A few 10 gallons and 1 or 2 20 gallons. Just for small things right now. A bonus is that I work at the pet store so I could just purchase their food if needed. So I'm here to find out what you guys think about my prices and policies.

I have owned reptiles for 6 years and I've owned pets for nearly 10 years. I have worked at couple of pet stores for a few years and have gained a lot of experience. I have books and videos for many basic reptiles that are being kept by owners these days, I'm also very knowledgeable and I know what I'm doing.

For now I will only accept 
- Bearded Dragons
- Corn Snakes under 2 feet
- Ball pythons under 2 feet
- Leopard Geckos
- Baby Chameleons 3 inches
- Anoles of any sort
- Invertebrates
- Arachnid
- Crested Geckos
- Skinks
- Tortoise 8 inches max
- Certain Amphibians(Common Species)

Only a certain amount of reptiles can be taken to allow more time and attention to the reptiles I care for. Things I will not board are venomous snakes or lizards and reptiles that are to big for my enclosures.

Prices:
Housing and heating will be provided in all these packages. 
*Lizards*
$5.00/per day with all food supplied from the owner for your lizard. Any supplements or vitamins has to be supplied.

$8.00/per day I will be supplying the food for your lizard. Any supplements or vitamins has to be supplied by the owner.

*Snakes* 
$5.00/per day with all food supplied from the owner for your snakes. Any supplements or vitamins has to be supplied by the owner.*I will only take frozen foods, as I am unable to care for the rodents*

$6.50/per day also add one of the categories 
$1.50 Pinkies
$1.75 Fuzzy
$1.99 Hoppers
$2.25 Adults
and the number of feedings wished to be served to your snake. I will feed live or frozen depending on what your snake prefers.

Reptile Hotel is not responsible/liable for the death of any reptiles it is boarding. If for some reason it is stolen or lost Reptile Hotel is not responsible or liable. For any reason the reptile is not picked up on the day it was assigned a fee of $8.00 will be applied until it is picked up, food will not be included. You as the owner must let Reptile Host know 2 days in advanced that a pick up will be late and your fee will be lowered to the original price. You must provide your drivers license, contact number, address and a back up owner number. If your reptile is injured or hurt I allow Reptile Host to use it's best judgement to save my reptile. 
If treatment is needed I will pay in full for the treatment used( A receipt will be provided for proof of purchase).
YES NO

Okay it's not done but I'd like to know what you guys think of this? Be nice haha

Meow


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

meow_mix450 said:


> Hey
> 
> Okay, this is definitely not a new idea. But since I'm home a lot and I'm never on vacation, I thought maybe I should board reptiles. I haven't seen anyone around my area that boards reptile. I'm working on my room right now and trying to work out shelving for a few tanks to see how it starts off. A few 10 gallons and 1 or 2 20 gallons. Just for small things right now. A bonus is that I work at the pet store so I could just purchase their food if needed. So I'm here to find out what you guys think about my prices and policies.
> 
> ...


Im not totally sure of the legality of you taking down people's driver's license numbers Im probably wrong though.
Definitely don't board anything venomous its a little illegal 
I think the rates are a little high personally... Im not going to pay someone $6 a day to take care of a snake- consider, if the person brings the animals enclosure over including all lights and heating etc with the animal, they're just paying you for a few square feet of space and hydro (unless you live in a building). A snake is not worth six dollars a day considering all you do most days is change the water bowl (20-30 seconds of work) and feed perhaps 5-7 days? (maybe 3 mins work)? so basically you want like $35/week for four minutes of work and three square feet of space 

thats how I look at it.

But cool idea.
Also not a fan of the no liability. If someone loses my bet they're liable- regardless of what the paperwork says


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

What do you consider a good rate, the enclosure, lights, and heating is provided all they have to do is bring the reptile. If I was liable for the loss of a reptile what would you do to replace what you lost? Good points made though 

Meow


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

meow_mix450 said:


> What do you consider a good rate, the enclosure, lights, and heating is provided all they have to do is bring the reptile. If I was liable for the loss of a reptile what would you do to replace what you lost? Good points made though
> 
> Meow


Its much more likely people will want to bring their own stuff.
I can't tell you what a reasonable rate would be- but less than five bucks a day I think.

Consider that you could really just leave a snake alone for a week and nothing would really happen...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds like a good deal to me..


----------

